# Reviews



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2006)

if you took a review class and would like to comment on it please specify the following:

1. Name of Class / Location

2. Cost

3. # of Hours of Instruction

4. How many questions you think you "nailed" due to the class

5. Then state your opinions on the class, would you take it again, worth the money, etc..

Also use the same format for any sort of test prep material you might have purchased which is outside of the mainstream test prep stuff (_ERM's, 6 min solutions,etc)


----------



## RleonPE (Jan 26, 2007)

1. Name of Class / Location - University of Central Florida - FES Civil PE Review Course

2. Cost - $400

3. # of Hours of Instruction - 10 weeks - 3-4 hours per week - one night per week

4. How many questions you think you "nailed" due to the class - 10-15 maybe a couple more if I studied the review questions more.

5. Then state your opinions on the class, would you take it again, worth the money, etc.. - I would take the course again but passed the PE exam the first time. The subjects are either taught by professors from UCF or professionals in the industry. The class was worth every penny and the former employer paid for the class.

The class is only offered from January to April and I apologize for not posted the recommendation sooner.

RleonPE


----------



## benbo (Jan 28, 2007)

1. Name of Class - University of California at Los Angeles Electrical Engineering review.

2. Cost -$500

3. Length of class - 12 weeks, every Saturday for 8 hours. Only offered in the summer. So good prep for October

4. Questions nailed- At least 5 questions I never would have gotten without the class. But best part of the class was not specific questions but a good general review of circuit theory, control and power that I would probably never been organized enough to do without the class. Plus three huge binders of notes and problems.

5. Excellent. I would recommend to anyone. The teacher, Lili Tabrizi, must be some sort of genius and a very good teacher (so much for the female engineer question as far as I am concerned). She was a reviewer for the Kaplan books.


----------



## umjeffr (Jun 11, 2007)

1. Name of Class / Location - School of PE. http://www.schoolofpe.com/ / Orlando Spring 2007

2. Cost = $1,300

3. # of Hours of Instruction = 80 hrs

4. How many questions you think you "nailed" due to the class = morning - 35 out of 40. afternoon - 20 out of 40.

5. Then state your opinions on the class, would you take it again, worth the money, etc..7 This class is worth the $$$. I did not have time to study or the discipline. I knew a million times more taking the test the second time after taking this class. They have excellent handouts and prsent the material so you cna apply to questions. I strongly recommend this course.


----------

